

Batch of Fifty New Alien Worlds Discovered (largest batch ever) - rblion
http://news.discovery.com/space/new-batch-of-alien-worlds-revealed-110912.html#mkcpgn=twnws1

======
rblion
Astronomers have announced the discovery of 50 (yes, five-zero) exoplanets,
the largest group of alien worlds announced at one time. Sixteen of these
worlds are "super-Earths" -- exoplanets that possess masses larger than Earth,
yet much lower than the gas giants.

